# Carl has an *important* announcement to make!!



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

*Carl has an important announcement to make…*

*He’s getting a baby sister!!!!!*

*I’m done with school in May so the breeder is going to keep her until then. She’ll be 13 weeks old when I bring her home. *
*I just sent in the deposit today and I was waiting to tell everyone until I was positive she’s mine!!!*

*She’s Sara, in the middle:*
*







*

*I will probably change her name. I do think the name “Sara” is cute but that is my sister’s best friend’s name, and also my cousin’s name.*

*







*

*And my FAVORITE picture of her:*
*







*

*I am SO excited! I can’t wait until MAY!!!!  *


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

shes just precious katie  cant wait to see the pics of her growing up


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww She is CUUUUUUTE!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

katie that's such exciting news!!   wow congratulations! carl will love having a little sister  i'm so happy for you


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i forgot to add she's adorable :love5:


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

she is lovely congrats carl looks so sweet,he will make a great big brother.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Katie, Katie Katie she is Beautiful you dark horse you...lol

Congratulations I am so Happy for you and Carl. Yerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

What a cutie.. Enjoy


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, what a cutie she is! Congratulations Katie!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

AWWWW! I am so happy for you! Congrats! It looks like she's the same color as Carl...how cute! YAY!! She is sooo sooo cute!


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

OMG! YAY  I know you are excited. She is just too cute. Congrats on another baby!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwww....she's a cutie!! Congratulations!! :binky: :cheer:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

oh right Carl your getting a baby sister chi congratulations.now you have someone to play with you.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

AWWW Congrats Katie & Carl


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

YAYYYYYYYY!!!!! The boys have another little cousin, or will soon! She is such a little doll baby, I like that last one too! I can't wait to see pics of them together!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

congratulations she's lovely lucky you x x


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't know how missed this one, but she's adorable! Congrats! What a great graduation present!


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

aww im so happy for you and carl! carls wanted a sibling for a while now


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow congrads!!


----------



## Cara (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Katie~~Oh she certainly is a beauty. I am partial to her because she looks so much like my forever baby girl Haley. I lost her to sever Encephalitis on Oct 22nd-01. I am going to put her story on here to try to help warn people of the dangers of mosquitoes. I can only hope it helps another person to convince their vet of what can happen. Congrats on your new baby girl. I love her~ she truly is a beauty.

Cara& Girls& the forever Mommy to Haley


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I missed this thread but seen your ticker in another thread, so went looking for your posts. :lol:

Congratulations Katie! She's beautiful!! :love5:


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

She's beautiful Katie!!! I like the last picture too!!! Both Guinny and Karl are big brothers!!! How exciting!!! Spring must be here!!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Here's the latest picture of her:









She's almost 2 lbs right now. She should be about 5.5 lbs full grown.
That's PERFECT for us. Since Carl's 12 lbs I wouldn't want her to be any smaller!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwww what a cutie pie! She's so little. How is Carl liking his new sister?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awww Katie , huge congratulations , what a little sweet heart she is, looking forward to seeing loads of pics of her when u get her


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

kimmiek915 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww what a cutie pie! She's so little. How is Carl liking his new sister?


I don't get to bring her home until the middle of May :foxes15:


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Awwwwwwww how adorable!!! Congrats


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She's really so cute Katie :love5:


----------



## Louis_mom (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww. So pretty!!! Good luck


----------



## chiwowwow (Mar 28, 2006)

OH, she is sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Adorable sooooo cute makes me sooo want another chi ahhhhhh


----------

